# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  New Sample Prints

## Fusion3 3D Printers

We've updated our Printed Objects Gallery with a bunch of new prints.

Click on the pictures to see high-resolution images that show all the detail of the F306's print quality.

Enjoy!

http://www.fusion3design.com/printed-objects-gallery/

----------

